# Transforman riberas del río Rímac en nuevos espacios de recreación



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

*monc!*



Marvey21 said:


> Sí ,tienen razón, esos murales baratos están horribles, porqué???????...hasta cuándo ???????...pucha no hacen las cosas bien!!!...le hubieran hecho un acabado en piedra, y si no tenían plata lo hubieran dejado como estaba, pero ahora está peor, se ve ridículo realmente, aajjjjjj


PUCHAAAAA! no tienes otra manera de expresarte??? SI BIEN ESO ERA UN BASURAL AHORA LO ESTAN MEJORANDO OSEA ke prefieres un basural o estas obras? y si tienes alguna queja entra a la municipalidad de lima y manda tu queja! y NO JODAS! plop!!!!!!!


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

*una fotito de la alameda del rio*










Bueno, a mi tambien me parecen huachafos los murales, pero JAMAS deberian dejado las cosas como estaban antes, vivo en el Rimac y desde que tengo uso de razon cuando cruzaba el rio daba pena lo descuidado y sucio que se encontraba, la imagen se hacia mas patetica cuando tenia que contrastarlo con la situacion de las otras ciudades como Santiago o Bs. As......la foto muestra que a pesar de los murales, el rio ha cambiado de aspecto con las obras, lo principal es que la ciudad vuelva a darle la cara a su rio, ya vendra otro alcalde que remedie los dislates huachafos,que al final son solo matices, lo principal es que recuperemos el rio


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Wow! En esa foto, el río se ve bastante bonito, Nicolás. Qué bien!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Ayer volví a ver el río, después de haberlo visto en Navidad (con todas las luces). A diferencia de entonces, cuando tenía poca agua (que sin embargo, ya llenaba todo el espacio, de ribera a ribera, con una delgada capa) esta vez sí traía una importante cantidad de agua. Se veía francamente bonito, parecido a los ríos europeos que vemos en las fotos. 
Ojalá que pronto se extienda el área trabajada bajo este mismo sistema, para no tener que conformarnos con un par de cuadritas de río hermoso, sino con varios kilómetros. Espero que otros distritos imiten el ejemplo metropolitano. A fin de cuentas, la inversión no es muy grande, y los resultados son fantásticos.
También ví la famosa rampa para ciclistas, que pasará por encima de la vía del tren. El parque adjunto también ya está preparado para recibir el pasto. 
El conjunto de la obra se va a ver realmente bonito.
Otra cosa que me gustaría es que la zona trasera del Palacio de Gobierno sea abierta al paso del público, como lo estaba antes. Precisamente ésa es la zona de donde mejor se puede apreciar la belleza del Rímac. No es justo que permanezca tomada por la gente de seguridad de Palacio. Sólo debería cerrarse en los casos estrictamente necesarios.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pues realmente mantener el Río en ese estado si va a resultar costoso, ya que habría que dragar el lecho por lo menos una vez al año, ya que dada la pendiente del cauce durante las crecidas la corriente arrastra escombros que se sedimentan, es decir, que acabado el verano veremos nuevamente montículos de arena y roca.
Definitivamente se va a tener que destinar un monto mínimo anual para seguir viendo el Río así de bonito, quizá algún día hasta se pueda dar un pàseíto en bote.


----------



## andresrelimeÑo (Oct 7, 2005)

pedro por favor fotos


----------



## andresrelimeÑo (Oct 7, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Pues realmente mantener el Río en ese estado si va a resultar costoso, ya que habría que dragar el lecho por lo menos una vez al año, ya que dada la pendiente del cauce durante las crecidas la corriente arrastra escombros que se sedimentan, es decir, que acabado el verano veremos nuevamente montículos de arena y roca.
> Definitivamente se va a tener que destinar un monto mínimo anual para seguir viendo el Río así de bonito, quizá algún día hasta se pueda dar un pàseíto en bote.



una pregunta el rio se ha canalizado???


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

otra cosa tan importante como mejorar las riberas del "Rio Hablador" es descontaminar el rio, no solo cambiarle ese color marron que muestra en las epocas de crecida sino descontaminarlo de los relaves y los desagues que vierten en el.Hace apenas unas decadas (40 0 50 años, bah, no es poco para un pais milenario) se pescaban camarones en las riberas del Rimac, Castañeda ha prometido criar garzas y tilapias en el nuevo Rimac, sobreviviran a la contaminacion?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

andresrelimeÑo said:


> una pregunta el rio se ha canalizado???


No, simplemente se ha limpiado el lecho y construido cada cierto tramo minidiques que contienen el agua y le dan ese aspecto de laguna al río.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

nicolaselguera77 said:


> otra cosa tan importante como mejorar las riberas del "Rio Hablador" es descontaminar el rio, no solo cambiarle ese color marron que muestra en las epocas de crecida sino descontaminarlo de los relaves y los desagues que vierten en el.Hace apenas unas decadas (40 0 50 años, bah, no es poco para un pais milenario) se pescaban camarones en las riberas del Rimac, Castañeda ha prometido criar garzas y tilapias en el nuevo Rimac, sobreviviran a la contaminacion?


No creo qeu sea tan loco, los pobres pecesillos morirían al toque y las garzas se intoxicarían, además dónde anidarían estas aves, de hecho buscarán los árboles más cercanos y ensuciarán las calles, no no, mejor que no haga eso.


----------



## andresrelimeÑo (Oct 7, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> No, simplemente se ha limpiado el lecho y construido cada cierto tramo minidiques que contienen el agua y le dan ese aspecto de laguna al río.




lastima es como ke si nada se a hecho


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

andresrelimeÑo said:


> pedro por favor fotos


Apenas mi sobrina regrese de Alemania con su cámara digital, en marzo, se la voy a pedir prestada y tomaré fotos. Sin embargo, seguramente que para entonces Filter o algún otro de nuestros capos fotográficos ya se me habrá adelantado.  
En cuanto a lo del dragado, eso se puede hacer con un costo bastante bajo, y además vale la pena, mi estimado Bajopontino. En realidad, un solo tractorcito se mete al cauce y lo deja limpio en un dos por tres. Precisamente estuve viendo lo rápido que hacía el trabajo un tractor en la zona más allá del puente de Abancay, y eso que el río ya venía bastante cargado.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

nicolaselguera77 said:


> otra cosa tan importante como mejorar las riberas del "Rio Hablador" es descontaminar el rio, no solo cambiarle ese color marron que muestra en las epocas de crecida sino descontaminarlo de los relaves y los desagues que vierten en el.Hace apenas unas decadas (40 0 50 años, bah, no es poco para un pais milenario) se pescaban camarones en las riberas del Rimac, Castañeda ha prometido criar garzas y tilapias en el nuevo Rimac, sobreviviran a la contaminacion?


Sí, el proyecto incluye toda esa fauna acuática. Y pienso que sí sobreviviría a la contaminación, que cada vez va a ser menor, a medida que las mineras sigan mejorando sus PAMA y Sedapal mejore sus sistemas de alcantarillado.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

andresrelimeÑo said:


> lastima es como ke si nada se a hecho


¿Has ido a ver el río? A mí, el resultado me parece sorprendente, por lo rápido, barato y bonito. 
La diferencia salta a la vista cuando uno se para en el puente de piedra y mira hacia el lado izquierdo, donde todavía no se ha hecho nada. Es como comparar el orden con el caos, o un río civilizado con una vulgar acequia.


----------

